

Fluxus - live coding system built on PLT Scheme - kirubakaran
http://www.pawfal.org/fluxus/

======
palish
Nice. Game development will really benefit from the majority of studios moving
away from C/C++ (someday, far in the future). This is a step in that
direction.

~~~
tyler
I'd like to see a move toward OCaml, with regards to that. All the (albeit
amateur) game developers I know cling to their C or C++ because of performance
concerns.

I tend to think these performance concerns are overstated. However, if they
will insist on believing these myths, then OCaml might be the right way to go.
Its, generally, just as fast as C++. Often faster. And it has some great
libraries for graphics.

Is anyone here working with OCaml?

~~~
anamax
Is there any chance that someone can mention lisp without the OCaml folks
popping off?

If you want to see a move towards OCaml, write great apps or useful tools.

~~~
tyler
Hm. I'm really more of a Lisp person than an OCaml person. I just find the
language interesting. And specifically, I was responding to the comment
"studios moving away from C/C++". Which, of itself, has nothing to do with
Lisp.

Regardless, I'll take that as a "no".

